# Cloud storage



## lorenko (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, is possible with freeBsd mount a directory that points to
cloud services as google drive or amazon cloud?

Hi,

Is it possible with FreeBSD to mount a directory that points to cloud services like Google Drive or Amazon Cloud?


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 29, 2013)

Although dated you might want to check this forum thread for the Google Drive issue. From what I read Google never really released official Linux support, so it seems logical that FreeBSD support is also (s)lacking a bit.

As to Amazon, I assume we're talking about their S3 storage? That has been mentioned on these forums too, you might want to look into this thread for that.

So basically it seems as if the ports collection should be able to help you out here.


----------



## lorenko (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your answer. I'm not sure that the S3 service is the same as the Amazon Cloud Drive service. *H*owever, I have access to *G*oogle *D*rive, Amazon Cloud *D*drive and Bropbox Dropbox, but I can not find a way to use them on freebsd FreeBSD 9.2.
:\

*T*hanks.


----------

